# National Harbor



## ronparise (Nov 16, 2014)

Im at National Harbor this weekend.  A couple of things of note. One is sales..they let me in and gave me $75 even though my wife wouldnt go. The guy at the desk said that if asked, I should say I was traveling alone. This was the new group presentation with a high energy guy followed by a one on one with a sales person.  As usual I gave them a challenge. Said if they could make it happen I would buy. This time I said "Ill buy some new points, If you can take my converted fixed weeks, bought on the secondary market and exchange them for National Harbor points."  The breakfast was really good, catered by a local market. but no go on the National Harbor points

The big news I thought,  was what they are doing with the internet here. Its a two tiered plan. provided by Resortnet2;  free email and web browsing, for four devices, and a second tier for streaming videos and music...that costs $10-12 a day. The basic plan works well for my needs, It works well. I hope that they can do the same thing throughout the system so I can leave my verizon hot spot at home.  Also there is a samsung tablet in every room. Its supposed to be loaded with local. But its dead and a previous guest walked off with the charger. so I can say how helpful it might be.


----------



## Roger830 (Nov 16, 2014)

I made the mistake of discussing your post with my wife. She said that the next time I get my parking pass to tell them that I'm travelling alone.


----------



## northovr (Nov 16, 2014)

did you see the Fireworks?

Daniel


----------



## Free2Roam (Nov 16, 2014)

It was crowded down there yesterday... Christmas tree lighting. Traffic getting in was a mess!


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Nov 17, 2014)

ronparise said:


> The big news I thought,  was what they are doing with the internet here. Its a two tiered plan. provided by Resortnet2;  free email and web browsing, for four devices, and a second tier for streaming videos and music...that costs $10-12 a day. The basic plan works well for my needs, It works well.



We had free wired internet in Panama City. Brought our own little router to make it private wireless and it worked well even for streaming. So I hope they don't put that Resortnet2 system in PCB. It would be a step backward there we think.


----------



## Myxdvz (Nov 17, 2014)

ronparise said:


> The big news I thought,  was what they are doing with the internet here. Its a two tiered plan. provided by Resortnet2;  free email and web browsing, for four devices, and a second tier for streaming videos and music...that costs $10-12 a day.



I'm surprised they have 4 here.  They've been rolling out Resortnet2 for a while now.  When we were at Ocean Boulevard last summer, we only had 2 free devices, and this is for a 3 BR that sleeps 12.  

With just my family of 6 (2A + 4K) each with laptops and devices, and my brother and his family of 3 (2A + K), this was horrible.  We ended up using my Verizon smartphone mobile hotspot.

And even when it worked, it was very slow   I was dreading the rollout of this.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 18, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> I'm surprised they have 4 here.  They've been rolling out Resortnet2 for a while now.  When we were at Ocean Boulevard last summer, we only had 2 free devices, and this is for a 3 BR that sleeps 12.
> 
> With just my family of 6 (2A + 4K) each with laptops and devices, and my brother and his family of 3 (2A + K), this was horrible.  We ended up using my Verizon smartphone mobile hotspot.
> 
> And even when it worked, it was very slow   I was dreading the rollout of this.



Was it a 2 tier system?


----------



## Bigrob (Nov 18, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Was it a 2 tier system?



it was not a 2 tier system at OB when we were last there, but that was back in April. It sounds like it was not a 2 tier system in the summer either.

We would not pay for the upgrade as we don't stream video. But I agree that the connection when we were there in April was terrible. We ended up using my hotspot instead.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 18, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> it was not a 2 tier system at OB when we were last there, but that was back in April. It sounds like it was not a 2 tier system in the summer either.
> 
> We would not pay for the upgrade as we don't stream video. But I agree that the connection when we were there in April was terrible. We ended up using my hotspot instead.



They told me that this new system at National Harbor had only been in place for a few days.


----------



## staceyeileen (Nov 18, 2014)

did it say what the bandwidth was for the different tiers?


----------



## ronparise (Nov 18, 2014)

staceyeileen said:


> did it say what the bandwidth was for the different tiers?



heres what they say:  512 Kbps download speed complimentary vs 6 x faster at $10 a day


----------



## ronparise (Nov 18, 2014)

Im back home from Maryland.. I was there to celebrate the life of on old friend who died recently. While there I went through his old photo albums and found these gems.

 We also had a lunch at Chick and Ruths deli, Main St Annapolis. 

Ron Parise circa 1970 and Maryland crabcakes today


----------



## chapjim (Nov 18, 2014)

Wish I'd known you were there sooner.  I'd have come over to say, "Hey."  Nat Harbor is about fourteen miles from the house.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 18, 2014)

chapjim said:


> Wish I'd known you were there sooner.  I'd have come over to say, "Hey."  Nat Harbor is about fourteen miles from the house.



Thanks, Jim, but it was just in and out, I pretty much just slept at National Harbor,Checked in Fi and out on Monday,  Saturday  in Annapolis with my mother in law, and Sunday was the party, also in Annapolis.


----------



## belfry (Nov 24, 2014)

" But its dead and a previous guest walked off with the charger."
 How does National Harbor know that a guesss took the charger? Maybe employees took the charger...cleaning/maintenance staff.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 24, 2014)

Within the travel Industry there is no Found Department , only LOST


----------



## ronparise (Nov 24, 2014)

belfry said:


> " But its dead and a previous guest walked off with the charger."
> How does National Harbor know that a guesss took the charger? Maybe employees took the charger...cleaning/maintenance staff.



Im assuming t was a previous guest...Im guessing that the staff has already taken what they need


----------

